# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  What does your name mean?

## DSGB

Dunno if anyone has done this before, or if this is the right section but... ive seen some crazy names on here and wonder what alot of them mean.... so ill start.

DSGB = Down South Georgia Boy  :Good Job:

----------


## cassandra

cassandra = Cassandra  :Wink:

----------


## Nate

my first and last name. Ledet is French, like "Leh-Day"

----------


## 420boa

420boa= I like to roll my own cigarettes and my favorite snake my brb

----------


## ChicaPiton519

ChicaPiton519
spanish for python girl, had it on the back of my spanish club shirt lol, and idr what the numbers were...

----------


## DSGB

> cassandra = Cassandra


I would have never guessed. lol.




> my first and last name. Ledet is French, like "Leh-Day"


Always wondered how to pronounce that.




> 420boa= I like to roll my own cigarettes and my favorite snake my brb


Cigarettes... yeah. Easy bro, mods will stomp ya.

----------


## SoCaliSon

SoCaliSon = Play on words for the "Southern California Sun"

----------


## littleindiangirl

hmmm...... Can you guess mine?  :Wink:

----------


## DSGB

> hmmm...... Can you guess mine?


yours is tough connie. it makes me picture you as a 5 year old little native american. lol.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Well Mine is pretty easy too

----------


## Spaniard

Mine is a nickname that I got during High School...as many people have put it..."Ohhhh you're Spain Spanish"

----------


## DSGB

> Mine is a nickname that I got during High School...as many people have put it..."Ohhhh you're Spain Spanish"


l

----------


## ZinniaZ

Welll, Zinnia is my favorite dog, my buddy, my little pal.  I've been ZinniaZ online for quite a while.

Let's see if I can post a pic that is not gigantic.  This is the original Zinnia, smart, crazy, funny, cute, and a terrific mom of her puppies.

----------


## stangs13

stangs13= My schools mascot is the Mustangs, and 13 is the age I got really into snakes.

----------


## Spaniard

> l


Hey thats my grandfather!!!! :ROFL: 

Nice picture gave me a chuckle.

----------


## DSGB

> Hey thats my grandfather!!!!
> 
> Nice picture gave me a chuckle.


lol. i had to.

----------


## MeMe

MeMe = *Me*lissa *Me*ir.

----------


## munding

> MeMe = *Me*lissa *Me*ir.


ooh. nice :Smile: 



munding is what my family used to tease me. it was really ugly and but it stuck and i just got used to it. i just use it because i think its unique. no one in the right mind would have a name as fugly as munding. lol :ROFL:

----------


## Inknsteel

InknSteel... Two of my other addictions...  :Very Happy: 

Ink = Tattoos
n = AND
Steel = Piercings

----------


## Argentra

Cool meanings out there.  :Smile: 

Argentra is my favorite D&D character - an elf/silver dragon. Since she is also a Trainer (variation on Ranger where you have multiple creatures trained to work with you), and prefers dragon and reptilian types, I thought it a perfect name for a snake forum.  :Very Happy: 

That also explains my avatar, if you hadn't guessed.  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

My name is from my all time favorite dog, Blu. Who was later nicknamed Mongoose after a bad go round with a snake.

----------


## starmom

Last name is Stargard (Hubby's family relations from Prussia, Baron von Stargard) and I am, before all else, a mom. So: Starmom!

----------


## Patrick Long

> MeMe = *Me*lissa *Me*ir.


YOUR NAME IS MELISSA?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## MeMe

> YOUR NAME IS MELISSA?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


on the reals.

why?

 :Weirdface:

----------


## Patrick Long

I actually thought it was Meme.......

----------


## Schlyne

It doesn't really mean anything. I pulled it out of Islaine a long time ago.  I got sick of typing in a nickname with a bunch of numbers after it.

I have found in a list of words published in a couple of places on the net that seem to be Norwegian, but it doesn't appear to mean anything.

----------


## Thor26

well thor is the god of thunder and plus it sounds cool =]

----------


## littleindiangirl

> yours is tough connie. it makes me picture you as a 5 year old little native american. lol.


How about a 2 year old native girl?  :Very Happy: 


*I can haz? rawr!*  :sploosh:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> How about a 2 year old native girl? 
> 
> 
> *I can haz? rawr!*


What a cute pic!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> 420boa= I like to roll my own cigarettes and my favorite snake my brb


  :Surprised: Cigarettes? :Confused:  Hmmm... never heard 420 used for cigarettes at least not the tobacco kind :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

lenastorms = Me... Lena Storms  :Wink:

----------


## Vomitore

Vomitore, the god of gore. Basically I tried to make up a cool name for an MMO called Star Wars Galaxies when it first launched. Since then my friends call me it in real life. Also, I have gross humor so the name is fitting.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMe

> I actually thought it was Meme.......



 :Giggle: 

I have been Meme for so long it feels like it should be my real name! 

When I am around Jeff's friends they all call me Missy and all my friends call me Meme. But _usually_ when I intro myself to someone I tell them to call me Melissa.

 :Weirdface:

----------


## Spaniard

> I actually thought it was Meme.......


Make that two of us! :Surprised:

----------


## Repti-Rob

Mines pretty easy, I got from the girls that work in our warehouse.  every time that there's a snake or lizard I was called from my office to come get it :Good Job:  Funny hearing "Reptile Rob has a live pick up" over the paging system :Very Happy:

----------


## Reptile Man

MIne is the hardest ever to guess, so i want you to guess.

----------


## Beardedragon

Im not sure if anyone has noticed, but my name is missing a D :Smile: 

All kidding aside, I kept beardies for years and this was my name on all the beardie forums I went to( Beardeddragon was already taken) Id chance it to something else i have in mind but everysite I belong to has Beardedragon in the email part.

----------


## cassandra

> I actually thought it was Meme.......





> Make that two of us!


Three...

----------


## DSGB

> How about a 2 year old native girl? 
> 
> 
> *I can haz? rawr!*


awwie. what a little cutie pie. 

im gonna picture you just like that from now on. lol.

----------


## ADEE

AshleyB... yea... not too hard to figure out  :Good Job:

----------


## tideguyinva

well mine is not so difficult.  tide guy=I love alabama crimson tide college football team and inva is where i live in virginia LOL

----------


## DSGB

> well mine is not so difficult.  tide guy=I love alabama crimson tide college football team and inva is where i live in virginia LOL


i would have never figured that out.

----------


## Chickten

> well mine is not so difficult.  tide guy=I love alabama crimson tide college football team and inva is where i live in virginia LOL


First off .... ROLL TIDE !!!!!!  :Good Job: 

Ok sorry. Now my name. Chickten comes from my neighbors little 3 year old son. He says Chickten instead of Chicken its like that with all the ck words. One day I came home and we were all outside and he called me chickten head. Since that day I use Chickten !! Gotta love the little guy.

----------


## Dcommander

Dcommander was the nick I used on the first MMORPG I played, and i'm quite used to it on the net. It has the first letter of an old nick RL (Drogo, and for those who know what it is, no, I'm not such, it's just a funny story), and commander cuz I was a commander in taht game.

----------


## Paradox

It was a paradox that i ended up with my little ball, her name is paradox  :Razz:

----------


## edie

Charlotte is my birth name, Eden is my middle.. I've been going by Edie forever and its never taken as a user name (I have this name on like 5 forums lol).  I usually just go by Charlotte at school and with people I don't know just because half the population doesn't know how to pronounce Edie.

----------


## Earl

Earl is just an old Marine Corps. nickname that stuck with me for the jokes I would tell. I always had the guys cracking up...I can't tell the jokes here but Earl of the Mandingo.

Just use your imagination from there...yeah.

----------


## Ginevive

Ginevive.. well, my name is Jennifer. As teens, we all went out and named ourselves/named each other different names in our little circle; mine was Ginger. Shortened to Gin when I took up a liking for sloe gin. Then I just mixed it in with Jennifer, and made up Ginevive! Then this weird guy in Buffalo got confused and in his southern accent, called me Geeen.. now there are many people who call me Gin.. lol

----------


## scoobyark

I have a collection of scooby-doo stuff and I live in Arkansas. I originally wanted my name to be just scoobydoo but it was already taken so it became scoobyark. However recycling goddess called it to my attention that it looks like 
scoob yark so I changed it to scoobyphreak on other forums.lol

----------


## Monty

Christopher in latin means Christ Bearer

----------


## mooingtricycle

MooingTricycle

Well, i always liked cows, and i always used to wear pigtails in highschool. So a friend an i one day were making up new screen names, and this one just sort of stuck. 

Now, i have alot of people online that just call me "Moo" 

i find myself explaining this wherever i go, I always get asked about where the heck i came up with this screen name  :Smile:  

ive thought of changing it, either just to my full name, or BerkshireBoids ( because i live in the berkshires, and i have Boas and Pythons!) but just havent got the heart for it yet. this name has been with me for about 10 years..

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Christopher in latin means Christ Bearer


I think they are talking about the Monty name :Wink: 


My is probably self explanatory,

I live on the west coast and have 100's of reptiles,animals and exotic plants.

----------


## Monty

well in that case if your talking about monty its the name of my first bp

----------


## DSGB

> Charlotte is my birth name, Eden is my middle.. I've been going by Edie forever and its never taken as a user name (I have this name on like 5 forums lol).  I usually just go by Charlotte at school and with people I don't know just because half the population doesn't know how to pronounce Edie.


E - D. i can pronounce it.

----------


## Patrick Long

My name actually took me a while to come up with.


It means supersecretfunstuffahoyhoygreattimesexcitingname

----------


## MeMe

> I actually thought it was Meme.......





> Make that two of us!





> Three...



Woah!


 :Weirdface:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> My name actually took me a while to come up with.
> 
> 
> It means *super secret fun stuff a hoy hoy great time sex citing name*


 :Weirdface:

----------


## Hardwikk

It's just the name of my favorite character in the "Swamp of Secrets" series. I used to have an av' of him here but I decided to switch it to something more "site appropriate". Now the only picture I have of him on the site is in my profile picture (that's actually how he looked like 2 forms ago).

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Woah!


Four.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

My real names lewie... My mom started calling me Lewdogg back when i was a baby.... It stuck ever since.

----------


## edie

> E - D. i can pronounce it.


Good!  I get phone calls all the time from people saying "Is this Eddie?"  It makes me feel like a boy!

----------


## Peter Williams

> Woah!


Five.

----------


## DSGB

> Good!  I get phone calls all the time from people saying "Is this Eddie?"  It makes me feel like a boy!


well you know what they say. 1 out of every 4 people in the world are retarded. lol.

----------


## MeMe

> I actually thought it was Meme.......





> Make that two of us!





> Three...





> Four.





> Five.



 :Weirdface: 


anybody else???

lol!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Me too, just didnt want to admit it.  :Razz:

----------


## MeMe

> Me too, just didnt want to admit it.



werd?

----------


## 1Mojo

1= first
Mo+jo= The names of my first balls

----------


## DSGB

> Me too, just didnt want to admit it.


so i guess im number 7. i always thought meme was a strange name hahahaha.

----------


## WaRocker

WaRocker

Wa = Washington where I live..

Rocker = Rock -n - roll baby!!  :Headbang:  
Bassist - heavy metal!!! If it is not loud fast and causes nose bleeds then I dont want to hear it. :Very Happy:

----------


## marmie

Marmie is what my grandson calls me.  I felt waaaaaay too young to be a grandma.  I got the name from Little Women, that's what they called their mother but I think it was spelled Marmy.

----------


## FloridaHogs

Florida - Where I live
Hogs - My focus is hognose snakes, and an Eastern Hognose is the animal that made me fall in love with reptiles!

----------


## MontyNSpike

They are the names of my first 2 snakes. I have a 3rd now, but that would look wierd and wouldn't roll off the tongue as easily.

----------


## Schlyne

> Earl is just an old Marine Corps. nickname that stuck with me for the jokes I would tell.


Ok, for some reason I figured Earl was probably your real name...
Same with Meme

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

fiend for life

youd have to be a fan of the misfits.

----------


## STORMS

> anybody else???
> 
> lol!


I have to admit... I thought so too

----------


## DSGB

> I have to admit... I thought so too


what is that like number 15?

----------


## pythontricker

I don't know, I was just board. lol

----------


## MeMe

> what is that like number 15?


lol...

I also have another nickname...anyone know it?

 :Cool:

----------


## DSGB

> lol...
> 
> I also have another nickname...anyone know it?


M&M?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> lol...
> 
> I also have another nickname...anyone know it?


I think you should just legally change you name to meme. I mean thats what we ALL think it is  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> lol...
> 
> I also have another nickname...anyone know it?


this is a kid friendly site remember.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
jk :Wink:

----------


## MeMe

> M&M?


actually the guys at the garage use to call me that. 

 :Giggle: 

but that isn't the one. 




> I think you should just legally change you name to meme. I mean thats what we ALL think it is


Maybe I will! 

 :Very Happy: 




> this is a kid friendly site remember....
> jk


 :Weirdface:

----------


## KBakker

KBakker

Very simple

Kevin is my first name, Bakker my last name...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

